# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Juventin K.Cami

## martini1984

Te uroj gezuar dhe 100 vjec u befshe.
Sebashku me te dashurit e tu :buzeqeshje: 
Natyrisht keta nuk mungojne:

----------


## goldian

u befsh 100 vjec

----------

